# Enabling TSO on boot

## stevegriffdtcom

Hi all,

I noticed that TSO (TCP Segmentation Offload) is disabled on bootup when initialising my e1000 based ethernet card. I know I can enable the feature by running the following command

```
ethtool -K eth0 tso on
```

Does anyone know the Gentoo way of running this command on bootup so I don't have to run it manually?

Many thanks

Steve

----------

## Ant P.

Put it in the local initscript, or as the comments in /etc/conf.d/network suggest, use /etc/ifup.eth0.

----------

